# [Dot eSports] Amazon operations manager steals $273,000 in PC components



## EastCoast

> A North Carolina Amazon employee has pleaded guilty to mail fraud charges after it was discovered they had stolen thousands of dollars of merchandise for resale.
> 
> An Amazon operations manager, 27-year-old Douglas Wright Jr., stole over $273,000 of product from an Amazon warehouse in Charlotte, according to a release by the Department of Justice. Between June 2020 and September 2021, Wright abused his privileges to steal PC components, including hard drives, processors, and graphic processing units. Wright then shipped those items from the warehouse to his own address. From his home, Wright then sold off the stolen merchandise to a California-based wholesaler.











Amazon operations manager steals $273,000 in PC components


The former operations manager could face a 20-year prison sentence.




dotesports.com


----------



## essanbee

What'd he get? Two GPUs...


----------

